# Wash house with metal roof



## JAPaint (Sep 14, 2009)

When the temp warms back up a little, I am washing a house (Brick and vinyl) that has a metal roof. I am worried about cleaning solution streaking/discoloring the parts of the roof that will be affected by the cleaning.
Upon researching, I saw where TSP mix was suggested, but this just doesn't seem right to me. I was thinking maybe a TSP substitute with some liquid detergent, but would care for some suggestions from those with more experience in this situation being this is my first metal roof to encounter.
Thanks for any help and suggestions.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

If the metal has a patina, it will get streaked. There is nothing you can really do about it especially if the house has dormers. Pre-wetting the roof may help. Always use bleach in your house wash mix. You are looking for a 1% solution hitting the vinyl. Brick, if its moldy needs more. Don't use anything over 500 psi.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

*Metal Roof Pressure Washing*

Metal roofs are a no stand on when wet I have slipped off two metal roofs.


----------



## JAPaint (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I plan to use bleach and just neglected to mention it. Only the vinyl needs washing. I will just make sure to pre wet the roof and spend a little extra time rinsing.


----------

